

You have to treat your employees like customers - swombat
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1080-you-have-to-treat-your-employees-like-customers

======
Tekhne
Edward Deming (and perhaps others) recommended this idea several decades ago.
It's nice to see that 37signals is finally catching up though.

~~~
swombat
It'll be nice when everyone else catches on too...

Though many large corporations pay lip service to the idea, most, in my
experience, treat their employees pretty badly.

------
sabat
Or else?

~~~
OneSeventeen
As the article points out... Or else they'll be more likely to be lured away
and, while they're with you, give bad customer service, etc. I certainly know
that's true.

I worked in a retail chain a few years ago. At the first store I worked at,
the manager went out of his way to take care of us hourly folks. We felt
appreciated and were willing to put in extra effort when it was needed. After
I moved and went to a different store, I discovered that this wasn't corporate
policy. In fact, they seemed to go out of their way to treat employees (even
managers and asst. managers) like replaceable cogs. It really lowered my own
drive to perform well and eventually was a major contributing factor in my
leaving (when I did and under what terms, anyway).

